# Last time I go here.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Just had a look at a campsite we were thinking of going to again,we have stayed here quite a few times and liked it. Camping municipal Saintes,here is a link to their rates,
http://www.camping-saintes-17.com/en/content/rates

And yes I know there is an Aire in the car park in front of the of it,just thought I would pay to stay in the campsite.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

bigtree said:


> Just had a look at a campsite we were thinking of going to again,we have stayed here quite a few times and liked it. Camping municipal Saintes,here is a link to their rates,
> http://www.camping-saintes-17.com/en/content/rates
> 
> And yes I know there is an Aire in the car park in front of the of it,just thought I would pay to stay in the campsite.


Speak French when you pay, the tariffs are better!
Campeur adulte 4€60 
Campeur enfant de moins de 7 ans 2€60 
Emplacement 4€60 
Electricité 3€60 
Animaux 1€60 
Véhicule supplémentaire 1€60

4 Euro 60 cents for adults...
Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

SNandJA said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a look at a campsite we were thinking of going to again,we have stayed here quite a few times and liked it. Camping municipal Saintes,here is a link to their rates,
> ...


Well Spotted


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Am I missing something? The rates look exactly the same in English or French! Its late and Ive drunk a bottle of red and half a bottle of my wifes white so I may well be missing something...................

Caulkhead


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Rates look the same to me in English and French and I've only had one glass of red! About what I would expect to pay for a municipal site.

Alan


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> Am I missing something? The rates look exactly the same in English or French! Its late and Ive drunk a bottle of red and half a bottle of my wifes white so I may well be missing something...................
> 
> Caulkhead


No. Not missing anything.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Am I missing something? The rates look exactly the same in English or French! Its late and Ive drunk a bottle of red and half a bottle of my wifes white so I may well be missing something...................
> 
> Caulkhead


It was a kind way to suggest the OP had misread the price to be 60 Euro????? :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Actually, it looks quite a nice site, particularly at that price - I think I'll go there - thanks Bigtree


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Oops maybe I had a bit more than one glass of wine or a senior moment just never saw the prices like that before,it is a nice site.I was looking at it as I was going to stop there in April but it's not open then.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Bigtree

Stayed there two years ago just after getting the van, my wife didn't want to stop in the aire as there was nobody else in so we used the camp site for one night, think it was OK plenty of shade !.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Stayed there last June. Pleasant site if a bit open, toilets and showers were clean, pleasant cycle or walk to the town centre and lots of history. Worth a visit.

I thought we had been overcharged, the way the cost was shown and also that the pitch was in addition to the persons charge.

Not only that, but it was the most expensive site we stayed on during our 3 weeks in the region which fuelled my fears, however,

We had used an ACSI card in various 5* sites in Royan and Ile de Re and used Aires extensively so it took a while for the penny to drop that we had toured at a discount everywhere but Saintes!!

I would use it again or perhaps the Aire at the gate.

Davy


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Used this site a few years ago. Pleasant and an easy walk into the town. It had been very wet just before we arrived so they said they would not mind if we parked on the tarmac roadways is we thought there would be a problem - usual laid back French attitude to campsites and siting your MH.
Would certainly stay there again if our friends who live locally move 8) 

Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't think we'll go there, too many people from MHF now know of it so it will be like "Brits Abroad"....... :lol:

only joking...... :roll: 

Dave


----------

